# Dictionary Def. of Hedgehog! :(



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

What the heck!
I was bored so I decided to look up 'hedgehog' in my old dictionary (who uses dictionaries anymore?! :lol: ) And this is what the definition said:

1. any of the several Old World, insectivorous mammals of the genus Erinaceus, esp. E. europaeus, having spiny hairs on the back and sides. 
*2. U.S. the porcupine.*

Seriously?! Now I blame the dictionary for people thinking hedgehogs and porcupines are the same! :lol:

I then decided to google image "baby porcupine" and a ton of baby HEDGEHOG pictures showed up! Grrr it frustrates me soooooo much!

Thanks for letting me rant


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Almost every time I take Delia on an outing, somebody mistakes her for a porcupine. Somebody went so far as to say I was lying that she was a hedgehog and they were POSITIVE she was a porcupine.
It's pretty funny now, but I was pretty aggravated at her arrogance.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

ProjectParanoia said:


> Almost every time I take Delia on an outing, somebody mistakes her for a porcupine. Somebody went so far as to say I was lying that she was a hedgehog and they were POSITIVE she was a porcupine.
> It's pretty funny now, but I was pretty aggravated at her arrogance.


That's ridiculous...I'd get pretty aggravated as well. "Well, she's my pet, don't you think I'd know what kind of animal she is?" :roll:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I know! I may as well have told her that her kid was _obviously_ a Klingon, and why should she lie and call her human?! :lol:


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

ProjectParanoia said:


> I know! I may as well have told her that her kid was _obviously_ a Klingon, and why should she lie and call her human?! :lol:


I had no idea what Klingon was so I googled it then laughed my but off! :lol: :lol: :lol:

But that would annoy me sooo much! I understand people asking what a hedgehog is because they aren't very well known but I can't stand when I tell someone I have a hedgehog and show them a picture and they say "Isn't that a porcupine?" Ugh!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I recently went to the zoo and saw a porcupine. I thought "Dang! They are nothing like a hedgehog!" I mean for one thing, they're huge. I can't believe people get them mixed up. It's like confusing a flamingo for a parrot.


----------

